
“Astrobiologist” sues NASA, says Mars rock a “mushroom-like fungus” - tambourine_man
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/01/unconvinced-that-jelly-donut-sized-mars-rock-was-just-a-rock-man-sues-nasa/
======
codecondo
We've got to ship it home guys, it's our only chance!

